# free drawings



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I was inspired by Fenghuang to do this. I LOVE to draw. Please post your pictures of your betta fish and I'll do my best to draw it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

could you do Igneel please


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Hi Indigo Betta! I will try to draw him/her.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Can you please do me?? Every time I try to get a dr










awing, someone else gets there before me. I would LOVE hAve a picture of Thor!!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Could you draw Pontus, please? He's my avatar. He just passed away, and I don't have any art of him :/


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can I get a drawing of "Elfy", my Elephant Ear Betta.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Could you draw my betta? Thanks.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Here is yours Indigo Betta.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

charislynne said:


> Here is yours Indigo Betta.


thats a really cute drawing of him Thank You! i love to get drawings of my Igneel:-D


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Haliegh, yours will be done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you! I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Just saw this thread. I'm honoured that you find my doodles inspiring. 

The one you did of Igneel is adorable. Keep up the good work!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Sorry Haleigh. Yesterday I meant that alwaysbettalover's fish picture would be done today. Yours will be done tomorrow.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yay!!!    my first picture!!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i will start it now


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

how far are you??  just wondering. I'm so excited to see the final copy!!!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I have drawn it but I still need to color it. That will be done today.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

little behind schedule Haleigh. Yours will be done in a few days max.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

No worries. Please take your time. I just appreciate that you're drawing Ponty for me!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Oh, so thats what his name is...


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Hate to ask again, but when, exactly will mine done?? Just wondering...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

She'll be done soon. She's a good friend of mine and we've both been a bit busy, so I'll get to her and see when.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks!! Lol


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i am almost done yours bettalover, ok?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I was gone for a week sorry.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, that's fine


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

hate to break it to ya, bettalover... . I was almost done your drawing last week i just needed to color it but now it is gone. I may have to start over.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh it's ok! I'm happy to wait


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i just found the picture and will color it soon.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, great!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

The drawing is done. I just need to upload it.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

here it is. sorry about the colors. it was what i had.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Haleigh yours is next!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, great! Thank you!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i just finished Pontus. I will upload it today.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

here he is!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! Very cute


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

your welcome. happy you like it!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yours is next, vickytoria2113


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ooh! I love it!! Thank you so much!!! It's beautiful


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I tried to do Elfy.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

here is your betta eemmais.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you so much!! It looks awesome


----------

